# ga16 turbo not running to good



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Last week I went on vacation to Rhode Island and took my car. It ran great on the way up. While there it started poping between shifts and around 5500 rpms hesitated then cleared up. I am running BKR7E plugs gapped at .030. I pulled all four out, #4 looked fine, #3 looked as if it wasn't firing, #2 looked as if it was running too lean and #1 looked fine. This is the second time this has happened. the car has new wires in it. I'm running onlt 10 degrees of timing and 11 psi of boost. Any ideas?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what wires are they? Stock or other?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Check the rotor/points in your distributor cap... if there is too much wear, or too big a gap, it wont fire.. but, it wouldnt make sense for just one... but, a no fire situation only would come from dist >> wires>> plugs... theres resistance somewhere..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Also what is your fuel pressure? Check that and the ignition system. 

You do have a walboro pump correct? Anyway I only run 8 degrees of timing to be safe.....


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

Is your ECU throwing any soft codes? maybe its pulling timing due to knock.
-dave




turbo200 said:


> Last week I went on vacation to Rhode Island and took my car. It ran great on the way up. While there it started poping between shifts and around 5500 rpms hesitated then cleared up. I am running BKR7E plugs gapped at .030. I pulled all four out, #4 looked fine, #3 looked as if it wasn't firing, #2 looked as if it was running too lean and #1 looked fine. This is the second time this has happened. the car has new wires in it. I'm running onlt 10 degrees of timing and 11 psi of boost. Any ideas?


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

wires aren't stock they are new, accel, nothing huge just like 7 or 8mm. Yes I have the walboro pump. I'll take your advice on the timing wes, if there is anyone that I will without a doubt listen too about these cars it's you. As for the cap and rotor, I haven't put one on the car in a few years now that I think about it. Definately not since the car has been turboed, wonder if that could be it? Huh. See that right in front of my face and never thought about something so obvious. I'm gonna go buy one just because. Fuel pressure I truly don't know, I really need a guage and a regulator, I know I should have already done that. What should I run for fuel psi? Also the plugs I'm running BKR7E gapped at .030, sound correct? What are you guys running for plugs/gap?? Its funny with some of these stupid questions that I'm asking it's hard to believe that I'm driving a turboed ga. I posted not to sound stupid but because I know you guys have the experience from doing. Thanks for the input all, it goes on very appreciated. -Chris-


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> wires aren't stock they are new, accel, nothing huge just like 7 or 8mm. Yes I have the walboro pump. I'll take your advice on the timing wes, if there is anyone that I will without a doubt listen too about these cars it's you. As for the cap and rotor, I haven't put one on the car in a few years now that I think about it. Definately not since the car has been turboed, wonder if that could be it? Huh. See that right in front of my face and never thought about something so obvious. I'm gonna go buy one just because. Fuel pressure I truly don't know, I really need a guage and a regulator, I know I should have already done that. What should I run for fuel psi? Also the plugs I'm running BKR7E gapped at .030, sound correct? What are you guys running for plugs/gap?? Its funny with some of these stupid questions that I'm asking it's hard to believe that I'm driving a turboed ga. I posted not to sound stupid but because I know you guys have the experience from doing. Thanks for the input all, it goes on very appreciated. -Chris-


Generally the stock wires are recommened as the best to use.
I've run the BKR6E plugs at a variety of gaps and I found that .032 was where breakup started to occur. .030 should be ok but it's close the the limit. Either way it doesn't sound like this started right after you changed wires or plugs.
Are you still having the problem or was it a one time thing?
Also have you pressure tested your setup since then.. from the poping and hesitation it sounds like you're running rich or not getting proper ignition.
I'd replace the cap and rotor but also check for leaks... if one of your couplers loosened up on the drive you could be loosing metered air and running rich.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> wires aren't stock they are new, accel, nothing huge just like 7 or 8mm. Yes I have the walboro pump. I'll take your advice on the timing wes, if there is anyone that I will without a doubt listen too about these cars it's you. As for the cap and rotor, I haven't put one on the car in a few years now that I think about it. Definately not since the car has been turboed, wonder if that could be it? Huh. See that right in front of my face and never thought about something so obvious. I'm gonna go buy one just because. Fuel pressure I truly don't know, I really need a guage and a regulator, I know I should have already done that. What should I run for fuel psi? Also the plugs I'm running BKR7E gapped at .030, sound correct? What are you guys running for plugs/gap?? Its funny with some of these stupid questions that I'm asking it's hard to believe that I'm driving a turboed ga. I posted not to sound stupid but because I know you guys have the experience from doing. Thanks for the input all, it goes on very appreciated. -Chris-


Did you get the low or high pressure Walboro? If you got the high pressure your FP is too high and it's running pig rich. My car did this after about the first 125 miles after I put the pump in. Get a pressure gauge ASAP. Fuel pressure should be 43.5 PSI with the vacuum source disconnected.

Replace those accell with stock wires for SURE. I run 7 series in the summer gapped at .025, and 6 with the same gap during the colder months. 

Cap and Rotor are cheap so it's worth it and when was the last time you changed your fuel filter?


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks for the spark plug series tip wes
:thumbup:


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

w3rd ^ OEM ignition parts work great...never had a problem with mine. try swapping out the old plugs for a new set. its a common cause of misfires...i keep a couple of spare sets in my car all the time


----------

